# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  أسود الدرك

## تحية عسكريه

قوات الدرك الاردنية 

 
بتاريخ 16/1/2008م أصدر جلالة القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الأردنية توجيهاته الملكية السامية بتشكيل المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك كوحدة أمنية مستقلة ترتبط بوزارة الداخلية للمحافظة على أردن آمن ومستقر انسجاماً مــــــــــــــع الرسالة الأمنية (المحافظة على الأمن والنظام وفرض القانون) 
 

الواجبـات 
(1)المحافظة على الأمن والنظام وفرض القانون حيثما يقتضي الأمر ذلك.
(2)السيطرة على جميع أعمال الشغب والتمرد والعصيان بكافة أشكالها. 
(3)القيام بعمليات العزل والتطويق وإلقاء القبض على الأشخاص الخطيرين في الحالات التي تستدعي ذلك بما يتفق مع القوانين والتشريعات المرعيـــــة.  
 
(4)تأمين الحماية اللازمة لجميع الهيئات الدبلوماسية والمؤسسات العامة والمنشآت ذات الاهمية الخاصة وبعض الشخصيات الهامـــــة. 
(5)تقديم الإسناد للأجهزة الأمنية الأخرى عند الضرورة .
(6)الاستعداد للقيام بـأية واجبات أخـــــــــرى  
 
بموجب التشكيل الجديد للمديرية العامة لقوات الدرك ، يفترض إبعاد أفراد (الامن العام ) عن الاحتكاك الميداني العملياتي مع المواطنين في مختلف مناطق المملكة، وتأتي فكرة تشكيل الدرك على غرار الهيكلية الفرنسية (Gendarmerie ) والتي نبعت من أعلى المستويات. 
حين أصدر القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة إرادته بإنشاء المديريه العامه لقوات الدرك مشدّداً على:
“ضرورة العمل على توفير أقصى درجات الأمان للمواطنين،وإشاعة الطمأنينة بينهم ، وفق نهج إنساني يأخذ بالاعتبار تحقيق العدالة والمساواة”. 
 
دور المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك في الامن الوطني  
أ. التنمية الشاملـــــــــــــة : 
المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك مؤسسة امنية وطنية, منتسبيها خبراء ومحترفين ومتخصصين يشغلهــــم
واجب وطنـي هو امن الاردن والنظام وسيادة القانون , تقوم بوظائفها الاستراتيجية الامنية ضمن الاطار العام للأمن الوطنــــــــــي والمتمثل في حماية المصالح الوطنية الاردنية وأمنهاوسيادتها وإدامة
استقرارها الامني والاقتصادي والاجتماعي.  
 
منذ انشاء قوات الامن الخاصة التي كانت النواة للمديرية العامة للدرك كان شأنها شأن اي مؤسسة
وطنية اخرى يتعدى واجبها الامني الى عدة نواحي اخرى تصب في مصلحة هذا الوطن ، فلقــــــــد 
اسهمت و ستسهم في تحقيق مفهوم التنمية الشاملة للوطن من خلال الحفاظ على الامن والأمان بالدرجة الاولى والمساهمة في التنمية وعلى مختلف الاصعد ومن خلال: 

 

التنمية البشرية Human Development 
الإنسان هو الثروة الاقتصادية الأولى في كل مجتمع من مجتمعات العالم وأساس تقدمه الاقتصادي والاجتماعي لأنه محور كل نشاط ،  
 


التنمية الاجتماعية Social Development 
لقد حظي مفهوم التنمية الاجتماعية باهتمام كبير من قبل قوات الدرك ـ كما انه محط رعاية واهتمــــام من الدوله بشكل عام ـ ولنستطيع تحقيق مفهوم التنمية الاجتماعية لا بد من توفر الامن كونه احد اهم عناصر التنمية الاجتماعية التي تنطلق من الاسرة وهي نواة المجمتع وتمتد نحو العائلة والقرية والمدينة . 
 

التنمية الاقتصادية Economic Development  
هناك مقوله أن الاستثمار يتبع الأمن ( Investment Follow Security) حيث يعتبر الوضع الاقتصادي لأي مجتمع العمود الفقري لاستقراره وتقدمه ونموه ويمكن النظر إلى الدور الذي تقوم به المديرية العامـــة لقوات الدرك في التنمية الاقتصادية من خلال : 
1. السياحة 

ان يكون الاردن واحة امن واستقرار والاهتمام بالوفود السياحية تحفز السياح على القدوم للأردن ، 
وهذا ينعكس على الصناعه السياحية التي تعتبر من اهم الموارد الرافده للدخل القومي والمحرك الاساس لعجلة التنمية الشامله . 

2. المشاركة في قوات حفظ السلام الدولية 

 
تشارك المديرية العامة للدرك من خلال ضباط وضباط الصف في مهام حفظ السلام الدوليه في مختلف دول العالم وهذه المشاركة تعتبر مصدر للدخل القومي من العملة الصعبة. 

3. حراسة المنشآت والمرافق الحيوية 
ان قيام المديرية العامة للدرك بتأمين الحراسات المختلفة يعتبر مساهمه في التنمية الاقتصادية
حيث ان معظم هذة المرافق العامه تقدم خدمات اقتصاديه للمواطنين, لذا فالحماية والحراســــة 
يعتبران مكملاً أساسيا لاستمرارية عمل هذه المرافق والمنشات والمحافظة عليها. 
 
التنمية السياسية Political Development 
تشارك المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك بالتنمية السياسية من خلال اداء الواجبات التاليــة : 
تأمين الحماية اللازمة للسفارات والبعثات الدبلوماسيه. 
المساهمة في إنجاح العملية الانتخابية. 

 
ب. التحديات الداخليــــــــة :  
تتعدد أشكال التحديات الداخلية والمؤثرة على الأمن الوطني والتي يمكن اجمالها في الاشكال التاليه : 

المسيرات والمظاهرات  
الشغب بكافة انواعه  
الاضرابات العامة  
التمرد والعصيان المدني 
.
تهديد الوحده الوطنيه  
الهجرة القسرية  

 
في الاخير سوف اقدم لكم فيديو عن قوات الدرك الاردنية واتمنى ان الموضوع ينال اعجابكم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع مميز 

جاري التثبيت ...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اوكي  يا سيدي ثيته

----------


## زناد البلقاء

والله يا عمي اسود ابو الحسين اطال الله بعمره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله يا عمي اسود ابو الحسين اطال الله بعمره


 
الله يحايك يا خالي والف تحية لنشامى الدرك من أفراد وظباط

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الموضوع حلو الصراحه اول مره اشوفه مشكوووووووووووور يا اسد الاردن

----------


## d.beckham

والله الموضوع جميل جميل جميل يا اسدالاردن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الموضوع حلو الصراحه اول مره اشوفه مشكوووووووووووور يا اسد الاردن


 
يسلموا عالمشاركة المميزة يا ستي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله الموضوع جميل جميل جميل يا اسدالاردن




يسلموا ومرورك الاجمل يا صديقي

----------


## فايز المشاقبة

شكراً ع الموضوع وفعلاً الي بيقرأ الموضوع يتوقع انو الي كتب هالمقال ضابط مميز وان شاء الله بعد التخرج تكون من ضباط الدرك.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكراً ع الموضوع وفعلاً الي بيقرأ الموضوع يتوقع انو الي كتب هالمقال ضابط مميز وان شاء الله بعد التخرج تكون من ضباط الدرك.


يا سيدي الي الشرف طبعا الانتساب لنشامى الدرك بالمستقبل . 

هههه اهلا وسهلا فيك يا سيدي نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك

----------


## احمد مروان عيسى السعدي

الله حيهم رجال الدرك النشاما

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله حيهم رجال الدرك النشاما


ويحيك على المشاركة الرائعه تحياتي الك ولكل دركي من الشمال والجنوب والوسط والمديريه العامة وجميع الدوائر الاخرى أمن 14 الدبلوماسي والمهام الخاصة

----------


## رضوان عبدالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


تحياتي سيدي ويبارك فيك واهلا وسهلا  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أ. نشأةالدرك قديماً
قبل الحديث عن الدرك او الأمن العام لابد لنا من الحديث عن الجيش العربي الأردني والذي لا يمكن فصله عن الثورة العربية الكبرى فمن ابرز مزايا الجيش العربي التي تجعله يتفرد عن غيره من جيوش العالم انه قـد بــدأ عـملـه قـبـل تأسيس الإمارة وانه اضطلع بالمهام الجسام وقام بدور بارز في تأسيس الإمارة 1920-1921.




حكومات محلية
كان الأردن قبل تأسيس الإمارة يدار من قبل عدة حكومات محلية منها حكومة الكرك وحكومةعجلون وحكومة السلط ولم يكن باستطاعة هذه الحكومات فرض سيطرتها وهيبتها في مناطق اختصاصها بسبب ضعف اجهزة الأمن التابعــة لها لدرجة انها كانت عاجزة تماما عن جمع الضرائب من افراد مجتمعاتها وبالتالي اصبحت غـير قـادرة على تأمــــيـــــن المصدر الرئيسي لرواتب الموظفين ومن بينهم افراد الشرطة وكانت تمر اشهر دون ان تتمكن من دفع رواتـــبــهــــم وأجورهم الشهرية


	تعود جذور الجيش العربي إلى بدايات عام 1921 حيث شكلت نواته من رجال الثورة العربية الكبرى الذين انطلقوا مع سموالأمير عبد الله بن الحسين من الحجاز لتحرير بلاد الشام


وكان هًم الأمير المؤسس أن يكون للإمارة جيش يحمي أرضها وشعبها خاصة وأن ظروف التأسيس كانت بالغة الصعوبة


	واجه الجيش مصاعب مالية لكن سموالأمير عبد الله ابن الحسين الذي أصبح قائدا عاما للجيش آنذاك ، تمكن بحكمته من التغلب على هذه المصاعب









كان أول تنظيم للجيش يتكون من التشكيلات التاليه







القــوة العربية :هي القوةالتي جاءت بمعية الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين من الحجاز إلى معان ، وقُدّر عددها بـ (25) ضابطاً و (250) جنديا والذي أشرف عل تأسيسها الفريق فريدريك بيك..





القــوة السيارة : وقد شكلت بأسلوب السرايا والفئات حيث تم تشكيل القوة السيارة وبإشراف مباشره من سمو الأمير عبدالله ابن الحسين حيث تألفت من : فئة اشارة وسرية رشاشات وبطارية مدفعيه وسريتي مشاه وثلاث سرايا فرسان.




قوة الأمن العام : واجبها المحافظة على الأمن والانضباط تولى (علي خلقي الشرايري) منصب مشـــاور الأمـن والانضباط وكان أول مدير للأمن العام في ذلك الوقت وقد تألفت قوة الأمن العام آنذاك من قوى الدرك الثابت, كتيبة الدرك الاحتياطي, الكتيبة النظامية


(عارف الحسن) كان قائداً للدرك في السلط



	في 1 شباط 1923 شكل مجلس المستشارين (ما يعرف بمجلس رئاسة الوزراء حالياً) برئاسة (مظهر أرسلان) وتغير اسمه ليصبح مجلس الوكلاء في 29/5/1923.


	قرر مجلس رئاسة الوزراء في 11 أيلول 1923الغاء قوة الأمن العام وألحقت بالقوه السياره,فأصبحت جميع القوى العسكريه في شرق الأردن خاضعه لقياده واحده



في 10 تشرين الثاني 1923 أطلق الأمير عبدالله على هذه القوات اسم( الجيش العربي ).

في عام 1926 شكلت/ قوة حدود شرقي الأردن/ وبذلك أصبح دور الجيش مقتصرا على الأمن الداخلي .



	أنيطت مسؤولية امن الحدود بقوة الحدود وانخفض تعداد الجيش من 1427 فردا الى 850 فردا .وفي 2 شباط 1927 صدر أول قانون للجيش مؤلفاً من ثلاثة أقسام:

(1) شرطة الأرياف ومهمتها محددة خارج المدن آنذاك
(2) شرطة المدن ومهمتها محددة داخل المدن آنذاك
(3) موظفو السجون.




في عام 1927 م ألغيت وظيفة وكيل قائد الجيش ووظيفة أركان حرب الجيش ، واستبدلت بوظيفة - مســاعد قـائد الجيش للأمن العام .

في عام 1930م تم تجنيد عدد من رجال البدو لتشكيل قوة تحفظ الأمن في الصحراء وكان يرأسها (كلوب باشا) ويساعده القائم مقام (عاهد السخن) وعرفت هذه القوات باسم (قوة البادية) وانشىء لها أماكن ثابتة في كل من الاجفايف والأزرق والجفر والمفرق .




بقي الأمن العام مرتبطاً ارتباطاً كلياً بالجيش لغاية عام 1956م وكان مدير الأمن العام آنذاك يمارس مسؤولياته مساعداً" لقائد الجيش لشؤون الأمن العام.


في 14 تموز من ذات العام 1956 م تمَّ فصله عن الجيش وعين الفريق بهجت طباره أول مدير للأمن العام وكان برتبة أمير لواء.




في عام 1958 م تم تأسيس الأمن العام كشخصية اعتبارية مستقلة عن الجيش مرتبطة بوزارة الداخلية.



وفي عام 1965م صدر قانون الأمن العام رقم 38 لسنة 1965م و الذي حدد الواجبات ونظم القوة وبعد صـــــدور القانون انتهج الأمن العام سبيلا لتحقيق أهدافه والقيام بواجباته المتعددة وأهمهــــا الحفاظ على الأمن الداخلي حيث ارتأت قيادة الجهاز في ذلك الوقت تعزيز الجبهة الداخلية مـــن خلال إنشاء لواء الأمن العام




تشكيل لواء الأمن العام
تشكلة نتيجة للظروف الأمنية التي مر بها الأردن في نهاية حرب 1967 بدت الحاجة ملــحة إلـــــى تشكيل وحدات متخصصة في الواجبات الأمنية ومنها المحافظة على الأمن الداخلي وفرض سيادة القانون ، تتميز بالكفاءة والاحتراف كذراع أمني عملياتي في الأمن العام للواجبات الحساسة والمهمة التي تطلبها الموقف آنذاك ، حيث تم تشكيل مجموعة أمن في عام 1967م. 

و بتاريخ 16 تموز 1968 تم تشكيل لواء الامن العام نواته مجموعة الامن المشكلة سابقاً. 

وبتاريخ 1 تموز 1974 سمي بقوات الشرطةالآلية وبتاريخ 1 نيسان 1979 عدل الى قوى الأمن المركزيه وعدلت أسماء الكتائب الى مجموعات بتاريخ 8آذار 1986 



تشكيل قوات الأمن الخاصة 
تشكلت من خلال الرؤية الأمنية الثاقبة لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني -حفظه الله ورعاه - في بداية عهده الميمون وبناءاً على توجيهاته الملكية السامية تم تشكيل قيادة قـــــــوات الأمن الخاصة بتاريخ 1/9/2002م


	وبتاريخ 15/7/2003م تم تسليم الراية من قبل جلالة القائد الأعلى الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم في احتفال رسمي .



تشكيل قوات الامن الخاصة على النحو التالي :
لواء الملك الحسين بن طلال / الأمن العام
لواء الملك عبدا لله الثاني بن الحسين / الشرطة الخاصة
لواء الأمير حسين بن عبدا لله الثاني / شرطة الطوارئ
لواء الامير هاشم بن عبدالله الثاني / الامن العام
لواء الأمن الدبلوماسي والدوائروحدة الأمن14 



ب. نشأة وتشكيل المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك حديثاً.


وبتاريخ 16/1/2008م أصدر جلالة القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الأردنية توجيهاته الملكية السامية بتشكيل المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك كوحدة أمنية مستقلة ترتبط بوزارة الداخلية للمحافظة على أردن آمن ومستقر انسجاماً مــــــــــــــع الرسالة الأمنية (المحافظة على الأمن والنظام وفرض القانون)






الواجبـات

(1)المحافظة على الأمن والنظام وفرض القانون حيثما يقتضي الأمر ذلك.
(2)السيطرة على جميع أعمال الشغب والتمرد والعصيان بكافة أشكالها. 
(3)القيام بعمليات العزل والتطويق وإلقاء القبض على الأشخاص الخطيرين في الحالات التي تستدعي ذلك بما يتفق مع القوانين والتشريعات المرعيـــــة. 
(4)تأمين الحماية اللازمة لجميع الهيئات الدبلوماسية والمؤسسات العامة والمنشآت ذات الاهمية الخاصة وبعض الشخصيات الهامـــــة. 
(5)تقديم الإسناد للأجهزة الأمنية الأخرى عند الضرورة .
(6)الاستعداد للقيام بـأية واجبات أخـــــــــرى.

----------


## &روان&

*يسلمو على هي المعلومات وانا بحب الدرك لانه عمي واحد منهم*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *يسلمو على هي المعلومات وانا بحب الدرك لانه عمي واحد منهم*


وانا كمان رح اصير منهم ان شاء الله وإلي الشرف طبعا ويسلمو عالمشاركة المميزة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الدرك امن البلد  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الدرك امن البلد


اهلا وسهلا واجبنا طبعا آمن الاردن الغالي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تحية عسكرية* 
*مشكور على الموضوع الرائع* 
*بينت لنا من خلال هذا الموضوع نشأة الدرك و أهم واجباتهم و الأمور الي بقومو فيها والتحديات الي بتوجاههم ليحفظو الامن بهذا البلد الغالي* 
*حبيت شارك معك بكم صورة لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بلباس الدرك من خلال زيارته الهم*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *تحية عسكرية* 
> *مشكور على الموضوع الرائع* 
> *بينت لنا من خلال هذا الموضوع نشأة الدرك و أهم واجباتهم و الأمور الي بقومو فيها والتحديات الي بتوجاههم ليحفظو الامن بهذا البلد الغالي* 
> *حبيت شارك معك بكم صورة لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بلباس الدرك من خلال زيارته الهم*



ستي تسلمي يا غاليه واجبنا جهاز الدرك هم اخوانا وقرايبنا وحبايبنا وطبعا مشكورة على الصور الحلو كثير والمرور لأحلى

----------


## &روان&

*مواضيعك كتير بتعجبني لانه اغلبها عن الجيش والامن والدرك   شكرا الك*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *مواضيعك كتير بتعجبني لانه اغلبها عن الجيش والامن والدرك   شكرا الك*


الله يسعدك هذا واجبي وبطون سعيد في ناس بتهتم بالموضوع

----------

